# Div blöcke verschieben sich



## caaz (15. März 2004)

Wenn ich mich bei einer Kurzdomain anmelde und angebe, er soll nur die Ziel URL im Browserfenster angeben verschiebt er mir die Div-Blöcke!
Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt:

ich schaffe es nicht die kurzdomain zu verlinken, deshalb schreib ich sie einfach so hin:

caaz_tk
(natürlich einen punkt und kein "_" ; kann es sein das man keine tk domain schrieben darf er löscht bei mir immer die domainendung)

home.arcor.de/caaz/mtp2/index.htm (es verschiebt sich nichts)


caaz


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von caaz _
> *kann es sein das man keine tk domain schrieben darf er löscht bei mir immer die domainendung)
> *


BINGO! Der Kandidat hat 3000 Punkte! 

Nein an der Weiterleitung sollte es nicht liegen, denn diese wird über ein einfaches Frameset gestaltet - Deine Daten werde nicht umgeschrieben. Vielmehr solltest Du abstand davon nehmen <div>-Tags zu verwenden, denn die Fehler präsentieren Dir die wundervolle Welt der <div>-Fehler, die auf jedem Browser faszinierende Verschiebungseffekte vorführen.

Bei mir liegen Text und Links übereinander. Vielleicht solltest Du unter Deine Seite schreiben: IE-Only? *iehh*

Ich empfehle Tabellen!


----------



## Helge (15. März 2004)

Absoluter Quatsch von dem Menschen da über mir, der Weg ist richtig, die Ausführung nur noch nicht ganz. Ich hab dir das hier mal eben gefixt, hat etwa 10 min gedauert - ein Dankeschön erwarte ich also schon 

Du hast ziemlich viel mit diesem "Hack" zum Zentrieren gearbeitet, der spinnt manchmal - den hast du jetzt nur noch einmal drin - hoffe das funktioniert jetzt auch mit deiner  Domain

http://www.digitalsize.net/stuff/mzimmermann_temp/uno.html
http://www.digitalsize.net/stuff/mzimmermann_temp/style.css

Sieht überall gleich aus und funktioniert 

Hau rein


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Helge _
> *Absoluter Quatsch von dem Menschen da über mir, der Weg ist richtig, die Ausführung nur noch nicht ganz. Ich hab dir das hier mal eben gefixt, hat etwa 10 min gedauert - ein Dankeschön erwarte ich also schon *



Hilfreich ist vielleicht folgendes zu lesen um Probleme bei cross-Browser Seiten zu vermeiden:
http://www.savignano.net/xbrowser/dhtml.html
http://www.richinstyle.com/bugs/

Es ist Fakt das man mit DIV und CSS mehr Fehler produzieren kann als mit Tabellen.
Gerade Anfänger haben damit Schwierigkeiten, also was ist bitte Quatsch?
Kein Quatsch, nur meine Meinung/Überzeugung 
Muss Dir nicht gefallen.
Und Quatsch ist es sicher nicht, das es nicht am free-domain Frameset liegen dürfte.


----------



## Helge (15. März 2004)

> Es ist Fakt das man mit DIV und CSS mehr Fehler produzieren kann als mit Tabellen.



Was soll das denn bitte für eine Aussage sein, die basiert doch auf gar nichts. Außerdem würde ich gern mal wissen wo du diesen "Fakt" herbekommen hast.

Das Anfänger damit mehr Schwierigkeiten haben, glaube ich gerne, aber es bringt doch auch nichts erst veraltetes HTML zu lernen um dann später auf eine zukunftsorientiertere Codeweise umzusteigen und wieder erlernen zu müssen.

Ich gebe den Browsern noch max. 2-3 Jahre, wenn nicht weniger bis ihnen die Standards verbieten Tabellen als Layoutstruktur ansehen zu dürfen. Sie sind einfach nicht dafür gedacht. Jedes Tabellenlayout ist ein einziger Workaround.


----------



## caaz (15. März 2004)

*danke*

danke für die hilfe

ich persönlich finde div blöcke eigentlich schöner und auch übersichtlicher als <table> verschachtlungen, aber ich wollte eigentlich nur hilfe und keine grundsatztdiskusiion lostreten

also nochmal danke für die hilfe

caaz


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. März 2004)

@caaz:
ja, sorry .. hehe 
war auch net so geplant

@Helge:

Der Fakt basiert auf Erfahrung. Du kannst mit DIV leichter ein Layout zerschiessen als mit HTML, alleine durch ein paar BUGS in den Browsern. DIV ist ja nun wirklich nicht gerade "neu", das W3C hat das ja schon etwas länger in heraus gebracht  .

Ich finde DIV auch toll, aber die Browser interpretieren den Code nun einmal anders, und keiner richtet sich nach den W3c Standards (mozilla & Co mal beiseite gelegt).



> Ich gebe den Browsern noch max. 2-3 Jahre, wenn nicht weniger bis ihnen die Standards verbieten Tabellen als Layoutstruktur ansehen zu dürfen. Sie sind einfach nicht dafür gedacht. Jedes Tabellenlayout ist ein einziger Workaround.


Workaround mit genügend Limitierungen .... ich hoffe auch das sich wieder etwas bei den Browsern tut.

Gerade für ordentliche Typografie (ordentlicher Blocksatz, etc.) muss viel getan werden.

Du kannst mir aber auch freundlicher an den Kopf werden das ich veraltete Technologie verwende


----------



## Helge (16. März 2004)

Immerhin haben wir gemeinsam, dass wir denken, dass sich noch vieles an den Browsern tun muss ;-p


----------

